# Can you identify this?



## MacTrom (Sep 7, 2011)

I found this N structure on my local dealer's display but he was unable to identify what the kit was or even if it might still be available. It looks like the derrick structure is part of it, but broken and fell down.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a water tower / pump house to me. I had a quick look/search at N in Walthers and didn't see one like it.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I will second that. Looks like a pump house that had its windmill pump destroyed in a tornado or hurricane. Plus a swimmer up top by the looks of it.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...

It appears that someone has cobbled together an HO scale water tank with an N scale farm house or general store. The lumber on the tank is just too big for an N scale kit.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The swimmer in the tank reminds me of that poor excuse of a movie Wild Wild West.

Massey


----------

